# Crossed The Bar



## freddythefrog (Dec 15, 2007)

I am very sad to report the death of an EX M.N. R/O named ERIC MICHAEL GOULBOURNE who signed off watch on the 12 to 4 watch on Tuesday this week, he had been very ill for around 12 months.
Mike was a regular at Fort Perch Rock and indeed he did a great job in helping to build the Marine Radio Museum there and also the M.N. Memory room.
He was also a regular operator on the Ham radio bands from GB4FPR and he particularly enjoyed the 501 to 504 KHZ band QSOing and he was the guy on the key when we made the 500 KHZ band transatlantic QSO with Joe VO1NA in Newfoundland in 2009 on Marconi Day.
Mike was a great friend of mine,attended Riversdale for our tickets together and he worked for a number of shipping companies as R/O
some being Marconi, Kelvin Hughes, SAF Marine, Bibby's. Arya line.
He will be sadly missed by all the guys at the fort and his friends
and family.
His funeral arrangements are at 0920 at Thornton Crematorium
Crosby, Nr. Liverpool on Monday next. R.I.P.


----------



## TonyAllen (Aug 6, 2008)

RIP mate your voice is in the ether tony


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Sorry for your loss Freddy ; my condolences to all . Derek


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

It is always sad to hear of an R/O going Silent Key and in this case one who has put so much into preserving radio heritage at Fort Perch Rock. My condolences to his family and to to ftf (John) on the loss of his friend.


----------



## freddythefrog (Dec 15, 2007)

Tony Allen, Tony Selman, Derek Rogers.
Hi guys
Many thanks for your messages, will pass condolences to Mike's family.
Cheers regards ftf


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

My condolences to his family and friends.........

R.I.P. to a fine silent key.

S2182


----------



## freddythefrog (Dec 15, 2007)

Sparkie 2182

Many thanks your condolences, will pass on your messages OK
to mikes family and friends.
cheers 73's de ftf


----------

